# Kyphoplasty/Vertebralplasty



## amyfust (Nov 21, 2011)

Does anyone know how I can find the new LCD's for procedures 22520-22525?


----------



## ohiocoder101 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Correct forum*

you might want to try and post this in the correct forum, you may get more responses


----------

